# Intel Video BIOS Update?



## SilentSkies2889 (May 28, 2008)

I'm trying to figure out how to update my Intel Video BIOS for Intel GM965 Integrated Video Card on my notebook. I've always been curious about this because I've read it can sometimes increase VRAM and performance. I just recently updated my Video Card to GMA 15.11.4.64.1591 (64-bit) (Nov 2008) for Intel X3100 256MB (I've read places my card supports 351MB but needs a BIOS update from HP or Intel). I downloaded the .zip file the 2nd time and just noticed there are vBIOS updates for 965, g3x, g4x and gm965. Mine is GM965 and my vBIOS is [1533 PC 14.27 8/28/07 09:49:31] according to GPU-Z 0.2.8. Is there a way to update it? A thorough tutorial would be appreciated


----------

